# Lets knock up a 5" glass cube



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Cut the glass nice and square, not forgetting to minimse the two side panels by 2x the glass thickness (4mm glass x 2 =8mm reduction in this case).









Next, find something to butt the panes upto ready for applying silicone.









Apply a nice thin bead of silicone along each mating face. Excess can either be carefully smoothed of at this point or scraped off when set using a sharp craft knife.









Cut two 10mm lid ledge pieces and silicone in place ensuring they are level front to back or the lid will rock.









Use good quality electrical insulation tape to finish top and hide siliconed ledge edges. Also added here along with the substrate and decor, is a narrow mesh panel to allow excess heat/humidity to escape. The lid is fitted with a lifting lug with grip tape. 



























Voila, all thats needed now is an occupant. My GBB will be over the moon when he grows up a little more :cheers:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

That's :censor:'n Sweet..:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

it looks dead easy but i bet it is a killer to do!


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

looks great... but i think i must be having a blonde day... what's going in it?

GBB?


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

Roostarr: a GBB is a type of Tarantula 

GBB - Green Bottle Blue ( _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ )

and they are luuuurvely! :flrt:


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

You make it look so easy.:notworthy:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this - I might be brave enough to give it a try!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! That looks like its from a shop! Its great! 
Wish i could do that...


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

wow! didnt reailize how little space somethink like this needs got me thinking now:hmm:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

very impressive.....makes me wish I was clever like you:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You make it look so simple! I assume for larger tanks you'd need thicker glass?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

what are the little steps for? 

they are brilliant i want a set, :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

RasperAndy said:


> what are the little steps for?
> 
> they are brilliant i want a set, :2thumb:


To put the lid on.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

ha ha the little red steps look like its a 2 up 2 down :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> To put the lid on.


:bash:

Misread.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

no worries, i will forgive you for not having your reading glasses on Mr Freeman


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

Just in from work so I can actually see the photos this time round, looks great, nice build, am sure whoever moves in will be happy with that :2thumb:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys :flrt:

I guess the glass thickness would depend on the tank size. I'm not sure at what point I would move up to 6mm.
One point I forgot to mention, is the need to dress up the sharp edges, which can do some damage to your pinkies. I use a small file encrusted with industrial diamonds, but a sharpening/rubbing stone or good emery cloth will work too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What was the glass cutter you used? Just the hand held one? I have some old glass panels to practice on, would really like a crack at building a glass viv if it's easy enough.


----------



## Jamz (Nov 22, 2007)

bet it's well harder than it looks to do :s


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Jamz said:


> bet it's well harder than it looks to do :s


Yeah I bet!


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

do you think i could make a 4ft perspex viv like this???

thanks 
jack


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Its quite easy with a little practise, but be prepared to have some panels crack at the edge,,Grrrr. Make sure you use a staight edge to guide the cutter. I clamp one on top of my glass prior to cutting, that way you can take you time to get square cut, accurate sizes. 
I only use a basic cutter, its centre stage on the 1st pic.
As for acrylics, that is awkward to cut and it is equally as prone to cracking but for different reasons. I havent used this for a tank as I think glass is more durable, but I have used it for screens or covers in work. 
Try making a tank and post you results, if all fails Custom Aquariums will be at the BTS again and they make superb units and are very reasonably priced. Not quite as satisfying as making your own, but I have one and its ace.


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> Its quite easy with a little practise, but be prepared to have some panels crack at the edge,,Grrrr. Make sure you use a staight edge to guide the cutter. I clamp one on top of my glass prior to cutting, that way you can take you time to get square cut, accurate sizes.
> I only use a basic cutter, its centre stage on the 1st pic.
> As for acrylics, that is awkward to cut and it is equally as prone to cracking but for different reasons. I havent used this for a tank as I think glass is more durable, but I have used it for screens or covers in work.
> Try making a tank and post you results, if all fails Custom Aquariums will be at the BTS again and they make superb units and are very reasonably priced. Not quite as satisfying as making your own, but I have one and its ace.


ok thanks ill try and get some glass to try this on thanks again.

thanks
jack


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Oil filled glass cutters are brilliant mate


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

RasperAndy said:


> Oil filled glass cutters are brilliant mate


I have been thinking I need to replace my trusty old cutter. I may treat myself to a new one soon.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> I have been thinking I need to replace my trusty old cutter. I may treat myself to a new one soon.


honestly mate, get one : victory:

glass cutters are the age old saying, buy cheap buy twice, 

cant go wrong with a oil filled one, its like using a pen :no1:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats why I'm reluctant to part with my old hack. Its a good quality item, and has served me well over the years. I must admit that it has lost its edge slightly and I'm having to apply a lot more pressure to get a good score these days. Ebay may be getting a visit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There seem to be loads on ebay, I didn't realise it was as cheap as this.

Cheers for the advice btw.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

No problermo :welcome:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> Thats why I'm reluctant to part with my old hack. Its a good quality item, and has served me well over the years. I must admit that it has lost its edge slightly and I'm having to apply a lot more pressure to get a good score these days. Ebay may be getting a visit.


ha ha good old ebay, 

i was a glass cutter for over 10 years, we used to throw those old things at each other for a laugh, nobody ever used them for actual cutting , i got one in my tool box and its really old, doesn't even work properly but i cant get rid of it now

also a good tip, is ceramic tiles

the back of certain tiles makes a great sander for rough glass edges


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I know what you mean, good tools become good friends,,lol.
I have a selection of different grades of sharpening/rubbing/polishing stones that I can get from work. I mainly use my diamond file, because its quick and neat, but either way, polishing the edges is a chore.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Just bought a lubed one from ebay for £4 delivered,,:lol2:


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Probably a very silly question but how is it ventilated? Is the lid glass that you lift up? It looks really awesome though!! :notworthy:


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

in regard to the 4 foot one, someone mentioned acrylic, although it has many benefits over glass, lighter, stronger and wont shatter like glass, as well as being clearer, if its something strong your after have you looked at polycarbonate? its really tough (makes security shields) and only a bit more expensive than acrylic, can be cut, drilled etc the same, and both are way lighter than glass, need a team of slaves to carry a really big glass one :whip: whereas plastic is yay


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

smileybones said:


> Probably a very silly question but how is it ventilated? Is the lid glass that you lift up? It looks really awesome though!! :notworthy:


I cut the lid with around 2mm gap all round. This seems to be adequate as i have not noticed the occupants gasping for air. I do generally also include a narrow mesh strip to allow heat/humidity to be allowed to released should i need to


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Great thread, but I think it's due an update with some new pictures.

Glass cube with occupant pls...:2thumb:


----------

